# Muzzles on flat faced dogs?



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there any muzzle that would fit? I may be getting a very dog aggressive peke, and would really like to kit her out with one until she learns to leave other dogs alone. If she does get to another dog (even tho she is tiny) she does go straight in with her teeth. mainly for other dogs safety as well as hers. (Plus if she is wearing one people may stop their dogs just running up to mine


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

yes, there are - 
be sure it's a BOX muzzle, not a TUBE [AKA groomer, vet or 'mesh]

preferably it should be wire - see the size chart here: 
Wire Basket Dog Muzzle Small Breed Dog

BTW- U will need to physically measure the dog's head + face


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

There is a pug muzzle which also fits flat faced dogs but there are intended for handling rather than walking.

Have a look here and see if anything might be suitable. Or would a halti be of any help?

K9 Muzzles​


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
becuase the dog has a flat face you need to get a box muzzle so you dont restrict or impact breathing, the cloth ones wouldnt work  

becky


----------

